# Norm



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

They put him online. 

http://www.newyankee.com/online.php


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Darn, now you got me watching him online. Notice the difference in tools and technique in this season one video? Before Sponsors.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

It is amazing the difference. That is the kind of stuff a regular guy is going to have in his shop.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Too bad there isn't a DVD collection of all the seasons of NYW...that would be cool!


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the post i had to watch it right away. real player let me download and save the video so if they put them up in order one should be able to get them all.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Gary and AZ,
Watched the video and the first thing i noticed was the tools :laughing:. I did send them an e-mail to let them know that i would be interested in watching ole norm online.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is great!*

The last of the woodworking shows is still alive! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

It's funny to see the well used tools and slightly rusty chisels.


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the link! It was great to watch Norn during his first episode. 
I liked the fact that he had a ShopSmith in his shop :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mikro4127 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ole Norm, he taught me alot. Gonna miss watchin him on Saturdays. At least he pops in on This Old house once in a while. I live down the road from Marc Adams wood working school but I cant afford to take any classes. But I think if Norm where to show up and teach, I would have to scrounge up some cash and go.

heres there link. www.marcadams.com/


----------

